# Super Mario 64 Sixtyforce Save



## Wellington2k (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello!

Does anyone have the Sixtyforce save file for Super Mario 64?

I really need it.

Thanks!


----------



## finkmac (Oct 12, 2012)

Good luck with getting one of those… It's hard to even know which one is the right save…

Do you need it to be a 100% complete save?


----------



## Wellington2k (Oct 13, 2012)

No.

As long as it's above 8 stars, it'll work.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 14, 2012)

Wellington2k said:


> No.
> 
> As long as it's above 8 stars, it'll work.


If I may ask, why do you need such a save so badly? It takes less than an hour to get that many, at least in my experience.


----------



## Wellington2k (Oct 16, 2012)

I need it for some recordings of the game.

And it is quite difficult to get 8 stars using a keyboard.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 16, 2012)

Wellington2k said:


> I need it for some recordings of the game.
> 
> And it is quite difficult to get 8 stars using a keyboard.


I understand.

That said, I know this is probably a "well, duh" statement, but have you considered just grabbing a usb game controller? A decent 3rd party xbox 360 USB controller will work great on PC, as will a typical dualshock-clone USB controller by Logitech, and they're all roughly only $20 or so.


----------



## Wellington2k (Oct 16, 2012)

I could do that.

That would be a last resort, though.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Wellington2k said:


> I could do that.
> 
> That would be a last resort, though.



Or you could buy http://www.amazon.com/May-Flash-Controller-Adapter-Nintendo-64/dp/B002B9FIUU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350439870&sr=8-1&keywords=n64+pc

and play it with a real n64 controller! Thats what i do to get the real feeling cause no usb controller can match the weird n64 for some reason to me.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 17, 2012)

Intimidator88 said:


> Wellington2k said:
> 
> 
> > I could do that.
> ...






That's pretty dang awesome, do you have that and use it regularly?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 17, 2012)

Intimidator88 said:


> Or you could buy http://www.amazon.co...keywords=n64+pc
> 
> and play it with a real n64 controller! Thats what i do to get the real feeling cause no usb controller can match the weird n64 for some reason to me.


It's certainly better than the knockoff N64 USB controllers, that's for sure. the reviews on those are terrible.


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050SZDPE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p63_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0ADA7732CQYY4X3M43K6&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939031&pf_rd_i=507846



Doesn't have many reviews, but generally positive?


----------



## Intimidator88 (Oct 18, 2012)

DaggerV said:


> http://www.amazon.co...&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't have many reviews, but generally positive?




Yes sir i use it everytime i play and it works perfectly for me.The build on it is little weak (as in can break easy) but for the price its pretty darn good i think.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 18, 2012)

An Xbox 360 controller works great. (so does ps3)


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 18, 2012)

I am one of those people, when I put in a game for another console, I'm trying to play that game with that console's controller. I still have difficulty playing some N64 games as a result of it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 18, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> An Xbox 360 controller works great. (so does ps3)


On games where the C buttons are used for the camera, sure. Otherwise, it's a pain to have to move the right stick in one of four directions to jump (Super Smash Bros) or use items in battle (Zelda). Sure, you get used to it, but it's still a pain, at least in my opinion (having used a dual stick controller to emulate N64 games).


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll agree about the C stick thing (especially in zelda) but its good enough lol....


----------

